

Ask HN: How to test Email Clients? - antoaravinth

Hello all,<p>I want to test email clients in my project. I could come up with test cases like:<p>1. Send mail in outlook, delete mail in mobile app, check in outlook it shouldn&#x27;t be there etc.<p>2. The supported attachments<p>3. Check sender has message limits. 
and go on.<p>These are simple test cases that I could come up with, but what are other test cases that I &quot;must&quot; test while testing email clients? That can be in :<p>1. Security<p>2. Usability<p>domain.<p>Any ideas will be really helpful.
======
a3n
One sane way to test anything is based on requirements, which you probably
don't have, unless you want to extract them from RFC's.

Here's a number of tables of standards, UI's and features of email clients:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_email_clients](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_email_clients)

You could study those tables, think about it for awhile, and come up with a
subset of derived requirements, and test against that.

